# [RISOLTO] Aggiornamento sistema

## Maxxx

Buongiorno a tutti,

dopo aver fatto il webrsync, leggendo "eselect news read" ho fatto come dicono di fare relativamente a python, ovvero ho messo nel mio file package.use i seguenti parametri:

 *Quote:*   

> */* PYTHON_TARGETS: python3_6 python3_7
> 
> */* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_6

 

Dopo aver dato il comando per aggiornare:

```
emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world
```

Mi da questo messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=kde-apps/kross-interpreters-19.12.3:5" has unmet requirements.
> ...

 

Solo che non capisco cosa bisogna fare.

```
eselect python list 
```

mi da:

 *Quote:*   

> Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:
> 
>   [1]   python3.6
> 
>   [2]   python3.7
> ...

 

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.Last edited by Maxxx on Sun Apr 26, 2020 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fturco

Prova ad aggiungere la seguente riga a /etc/portage/package.use

```
=kde-apps/kross-interpreters-19.12.3 python_single_target_python2_7
```

In alternativa è sufficiente disattivare il supporto a Python:

```
=kde-apps/kross-interpreters-19.12.3 -python
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> dopo aver fatto il webrsync, leggendo "eselect news read" ho fatto come dicono di fare relativamente a python, ovvero ho messo nel mio file package.use i seguenti parametri:
> 
>  *Quote:*   */* PYTHON_TARGETS: python3_6 python3_7
> 
> */* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_6 

 

Per essere chiari non devi farlo per forza ma solo se vuoi cambiare subito a python3_7 al posto di python3_6.

Questi cambiamenti avverranno in automatico nelle prossime settimane quindi puoi attendere.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok grazie ragazzi, allora per adesso ho tolto quelle opzioni da package.use se tanto il cambiamento avverrà in automatico.

----------

## Maxxx

Dopo aver eliminato quelle opzioni da package.use e aver ridato emerge @world comunque ottengo questo messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:
> ...

 

Anche se mi fa emergere è giusto che non aggiorni "app-text/poppler"?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare tutto l'output di emerge senza troncarlo, comunque no non e' corretto.

----------

## Maxxx

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N     ] acct-group/openvpn-0 
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a lanciare l'update e poi quando finito prova con

```
# emerge -1 =app-text/poppler-0.85.0 media-gfx/inkscape
```

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, provo

----------

## Maxxx

Allora, il comando:

```
emerge -1 =app-text/poppler-0.85.0 media-gfx/inkscape
```

ritorna:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - media-gfx/inkscape-9999::gentoo (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)
> 
> - media-gfx/inkscape-1.0_rc1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)
> ...

 

Provo a smascherare inkscape?

Non mi ricordo perchè lo avevo mascherato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In realta' la versione 0.92.4-r2 e' stabile non e' che l'hai mascherata tu in /etc/portage/package.mask?

----------

## Maxxx

L'ho smascherata e mi ricompila inkscape e poppler e altri 2 pacchetti.

Ora però mi da errore su inkscape... forse ecco xchè l'avevo mascherato. Era una delle prime righe su package.mask quindi risalte a molti mesi fa.

L'errore su inkscape è questo:

```
...

...

/usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtypes.h:549:26: note: declared here

 typedef struct _GTimeVal GTimeVal GLIB_DEPRECATED_TYPE_IN_2_62_FOR(GDateTime);

                          ^~~~~~~~

In file included from /usr/include/gtkmm-2.4/gtkmm/image.h:33,

                 from /usr/include/gtkmm-2.4/gtkmm/stock.h:27,

                 from verbs.cpp:40:

/usr/include/gdkmm-2.4/gdkmm/pixbufanimation.h:124:72: warning: 'GTimeVal' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

   Glib::RefPtr<PixbufAnimationIter> get_iter(const GTimeVal* start_time);

                                                                        ^

In file included from /usr/include/gtkmm-2.4/gtkmm/image.h:33,

                 from /usr/include/gtkmm-2.4/gtkmm/stock.h:27,

                 from extension/prefdialog.cpp:11:

/usr/include/gdkmm-2.4/gdkmm/pixbufanimation.h:124:72: warning: 'GTimeVal' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

   Glib::RefPtr<PixbufAnimationIter> get_iter(const GTimeVal* start_time);

                                                                        ^

extension/prefdialog.cpp: In member function 'void Inkscape::Extension::PrefDialog::preview_toggle()':

extension/prefdialog.cpp:204:16: warning: unused variable 'desktop' [-Wunused-variable]

     SPDesktop *desktop = SP_ACTIVE_DESKTOP;

                ^~~~~~~

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/work/inkscape-0.92.4/src'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:5976: all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/work/inkscape-0.92.4/src'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:1472: all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/work/inkscape-0.92.4'

make: *** [Makefile:1128: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/work/inkscape-0.92.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/work/inkscape-0.92.4'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2:

 * ERROR: media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/work/inkscape-0.92.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/work/inkscape-0.92.4'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: app-text/poppler-0.85.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpoppler.so.92

 *  - /usr/lib64/libpoppler.so.92.0.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/inkscape (media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4)

 *      used by /usr/bin/inkview (media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libKPimItinerary.so.5.13.3 (kde-apps/kitinerary-19.12.3)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per favore posta tutto il build.log

----------

## Maxxx

Non riesco con wgetpaste... do il comando:

```
wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2/temp/build.log
```

e dice:

```
Pasting > 25 kB often tend to fail with dpaste. Use --verbose or --debug to see the

error output from wget if it fails. Alternatively use another pastebin service.

Apparently nothing was received. Perhaps the connection failed. Enable --verbose or

--debug to get the output from wget that can help diagnose it correctly.
```

----------

## Maxxx

Ho fatto diversamente... ecco il log:

https://paste.drhack.net/?038ec66d2744aac4#CX2qWDBtwfNiMdNV7USatuPnRprEihd62AFLcf1s9Ebe

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi rifare il sync questo problema e' gia' stato risolto

----------

## Maxxx

Scusa ma io stamattina ho dato:

```
emerge-webrsync
```

Che altro sync dovrei fare?

----------

## Maxxx

ah scusa... avendolo smascherato adessi mi riscarica la versione corretta, giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> ah scusa... avendolo smascherato adessi mi riscarica la versione corretta, giusto?

 

Cosa tornano i comandi emerge -pv inkscape e ls /var/db/repos/gentoo/media-gfx/inkscape/files?

----------

## Maxxx

Dopo aver rifatto il sync mi ha emerso inkscape senza nessun problema.

Comunque l'output dei comandi è il seguente:

```
ls /var/db/repos/gentoo/media-gfx/inkscape/files
```

 *Quote:*   

> ls: impossibile accedere a '/var/db/repos/gentoo/media-gfx/inkscape/files': File o directory non esistente

 

e

```
emerge -pv inkscape
```

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.92.4-r2::gentoo  USE="cdr dbus exif jpeg lcms nls openmp spell -dia -gnome -imagemagick -inkjar -latex -postscript -static-libs -visio -wpg" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" 0 KiB
> 
> Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 

Questo essendo ormai installato da R (Rebuild).

Grazie veramente per l'aiuto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Dopo aver rifatto il sync mi ha emerso inkscape senza nessun problema.
> 
> Comunque l'output dei comandi è il seguente:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok devi mettere il path corretto dove sta il tuo tree o lancia il comando ls $(portageq get_repo_path / gentoo)/media-gfx/inkscape/files

----------

## Maxxx

```
ls $(portageq get_repo_path / gentoo)/media-gfx/inkscape/files
```

 *Quote:*   

> inkscape-0.48.4-epython.patch      
> 
> inkscape-0.92.4-glibmm-2.62.patch
> 
> inkscape-0.91_pre3-cppflags.patch  
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Era per vedere se c'era la patch inkscape-0.92.4-glibmm-2.62.patch, comunque hai risolto

----------

## Maxxx

Si, la patch c'è. Sicuramente dopo il nuovo sync.

Una cosa che non mi è mai successa è che quando ho fatto il primo webrsync non ha trovato i repository del 25 e del 24 aprile... ha caricato quelli del 23 aprile.

Chiedo, è possibile che non hanno aggiornato niente per 2 giorni?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No ci sono stati aggiornamenti, forse e' il tuo mirror rsync che non era ancora aggiornato con quello ufficiale.

Uso il sync con git ormai da qualche anno quindi non so bene come si comportano i server rsync

----------

## Maxxx

Quindi è meglio utilizzare "emerge --sync" piuttosto che "emerge-webrsync"...

questo è il mio file /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

```
[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes

# for daily squashfs snapshots

#sync-type = squashdelta

#sync-uri = mirror://gentoo/../snapshots/squashfs
```

----------

## ænigma

Si, io infatti eseguo  "emerge --sync"  e l'aggiornamento è quotidiano.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, grazie

----------

